# Energy rc-50 speakers for $250 each today only sale



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

thought this was a good deal to post that i passed. expires midnight. 

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542561319/energy-rc50?s_c=site_search&SSAID=101512


----------



## notchyours (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Good lookin out.

This makes me want to get a pair just so I can have the experience of auditioning them. Then give them to a friend of mine for his new house. I've heard some good stuff about these speakers.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

no problem, glad to help the community any way i can, the least that i can do. 
wow what a great friend you are. thats a nice house warming.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

actually deal is good until 12/20
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542561319/energy-rc50?s_c=site_search&SSAID=101512


----------

